
Tesla now allowing owners to enable cabin camera - samch
https://www.tesla.com/support/car-safety-security-features#cabin-camera
======
samch
I just noticed this capability in the release notes for 2020.24.6.9.
Personally, I’m not too comfortable with this. I might, however, be willing to
exchange free Internet or Supercharging in exchange for turning the camera on.
I genuinely wonder how many people will enable this voluntarily.

Release notes:

[https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.24.6.9](https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.24.6.9)

